# Vicon CM 2400 cutter bar



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

I bought a 08 Vicon CM 2400 disc mower a couple of weeks ago and it hs been running great. However when I went to check the oil in the cutter bar I couldn't get the plug out. It's located between the first and second disc and has a allen keyed hole. I broke one allen wrench and almost did another. I sprayed it with PB blaster but still no luck. Is it possible it is reversed threaded? Any help would be appreciated.

Kyle


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

No it is not a left hand thread. if I remember right it takes a 10 mm allen wrench. If it is that tight I would try smacking it pretty hard with a large punch (careful not to smash in the hex) this should break it loose so it can be removed with the allen wrench. Good luck.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Hard to believe it's that tight but I'd almost bet you can get one of those 12v impact wrenches from Harbor Freight & cut the end off an allen wrench so you can put one end in the screw & the other end in a socket & that impact will pop it loose. Anyone that don't have one of those impacts needs one; they're about 30 bux & often on sale for about 20 bux. I had a flat on my trailer a few weeks after I got my first one; bent 2 Kentools brand 4 way lug wrenches trying to loosen the lugs. I forgot about having it then remembered it was in the truck; it broke the lugs right loose. I've broken many bolts loose with one that my B&D 110v won't budge; I now have 3 of them; one for the car, one for the truck & one in the shop. I have no connection to Harbor freight but am VREY pleased with these.

Lew


----------



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

I actually talked to the guy who I bought it from and he confirmed that it wasn't reverse thread. He said he had put it on with a impact tool and a hex head socket. 10mm sounds like the right size. Thanks for the help guys!!!!

Kyle


----------



## Ole milkman (Aug 9, 2021)

tnwalkingred said:


> I actually talked to the guy who I bought it from and he confirmed that it wasn't reverse thread. He said he had put it on with a impact tool and a hex head socket. 10mm sounds like the right size. Thanks for the help guys!!!!
> 
> Kyle


----------



## Ole milkman (Aug 9, 2021)

I have Cm2400 the plug will easily get over sized. I to a dremmel grinder & ground square to fit 3/8" socket drive. Breaker bar works perfect.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Do you happen to have 10mm Snap On? I’ve found them to be less likely to round out the hex.


----------



## Ole milkman (Aug 9, 2021)

Bonfire said:


> Do you happen to have 10mm Snap On? I’ve found them to be less likely to round out the hex.


Bought it used. To far gone. I tried it turned the corners. 10mm works on drain plug fine.


----------

